
My YC App: Copycode – Copies Text from the Video - artmartiros
https://getcopycode.com/#
======
raizinho
I've always wanted something like this and now it's only for Mac. Any plans to
bring this to Windows and/or Linux?

~~~
artmartiros
First of all, I should make a stable Mac version. If this will be popular I
will do it on windows

